# Curious - Sage Grouse Info



## Wigeon (Jun 19, 2013)

Does anyone know how many preference points it would take for a non resident to draw a sage grouse permit? I see that they are only offering 119 permits in the area I am interested in, so just curious how long it would take me to have an opportunity. Also, is there any public access in the Diamond Mnt/Blue Mnt area that a guy would have a chance at seeing some birds on?

Only hunted sharptail at home in Nebraska, but would like to chase a sage grouse if I get the chance. Any help you can offer would be great! 

Application deadline is close... Thanks!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Why Utah? Travel from Nebraska to Utah for one bird? I don't want to hot spot but there places you can hunt a limit with over the counter licenses. Sorry I'm no help about how many points for a permit, I've never hunted them here.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You may draw with no points and then again it might take a couple..... that's the way that Utah's draws work. 

Lazzydog, Wigeon just may be working in the area temporally or just moved to Utah, so if he wants to hunt them he needs to put in as a non resident.


----------



## Wigeon (Jun 19, 2013)

My brother lives in Vernal, so it is a great excuse to get and and catch trout and hunt birds while I'm there... Thanks for the input!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Definitely apply then! Big bonus if you draw, if not I can think of many worse places to hunt birds than the vernal area! I'm a bit jealous:grin:


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

funny that people come to hunt sage grouse in utah when I being from utah leave it to hunt sage grouse in other states.... go figure! oh and by the way I hate Utahs Draw system!


----------

